#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Ler linha especifica em Shell

## Julio Cesar

Pessoal,

Da saida de um comando preciso ler uma linha especifica, por ex.: Preciso ler a linha 10 da saida de um comando qualquer, como posso fazer isso? 


Valeu!

----------


## 1c3m4n

para ler a 10 linha faz assim

cat arquivo | head -n 10 | tail -n 1

----------


## Julio Cesar

Valeu isso resolve para mim!

----------

